# Where to find DVD concert vids



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Anyone know where to find DVD concert videos to download? 
I'm looking for the whole DVD video in one file, perferrably... or if it is an image file, I can just mount it in Alcohol or some other program that creates fake drives.

For example, I have an .avi of the entire Children of Bodom DVD, Chaos Ridden Years.

can't find much with torrent searches, unless there is a dedicated torrent site that I don't know of. Oh, and I look for mostly modern rock and metal concerts. 

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

mikerockstar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Anyone know where to find DVD concert videos to download?
> I'm looking for the whole DVD video in one file, perferrably... or if it is an image file, I can just mount it in Alcohol or some other program that creates fake drives.
> ...


I've been lookin too, with the same luck. If you find something please let me know. Cheers.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

various formats, some you will need to mount on a image drive, others you wont.
i just searched there using the keywords "dvd concert" and got 685 links- lots of stuff there


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Please do not post links to sites that deal in illegal activity. It leaves (me) open to legal actions.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

You guys could also just BUY them. You can pick up used ones at amazon.ca marketplace.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sorry GC- sometimes i dont know what the voices in my head are thinking


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I joined zip.ca awhile, mainly for the massive selection of music related DVD's.


----------

